# Wyoming draw ?



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

Does anyone know when the Wyoming draw results would be posted? I was thinking it was today for some reason but apparently I'm wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Tomorrow.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

20th

**edit...guess this pdf was incorrect http://gf.state.wy.us/web2011/imgs/QRDocs/WGFD15_APPPACKET.pdf


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

tomorrow at 10am mountain time


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm dying to know...............

9 years werth of points and went special ($566 ) trying to get 128-1 late deer.....

I want it BAD.....:!:.....


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Not sure why this isn't in the "Hunting Outside Utah" forum, BUT we're less than 10 minutes away!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Goofy, you get your tag?

I drew 2 doe antelope tags. Area 100 Type 7.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Region G here we come!

Hawkeye


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

willfish4food said:


> Not sure why this isn't in the "Hunting Outside Utah" forum, BUT we're less than 10 minutes away!


Not sure why you even took the time out of your life to even worry about this being in the wrong section on the forum?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

True to form..."Unsuccessful" for both my son and I


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got one













































a refund coming. -O,-


At least I got the top of the page.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Hunterchick said:


> Not sure why you even took the time out of your life to even worry about this being in the wrong section on the forum?


:fencing:

Easy there trigger. Wasn't a personal attack... But hope you drew you tag(s).


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Drew a pair of 99-7 doe pronghorn tags... lots of private land but hopefully I can find a couple small chunks of public and have a good time.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

derekp1999 said:


> Drew a pair of 99-7 doe pronghorn tags... lots of private land but hopefully I can find a couple small chunks of public and have a good time.


That was my backup. Check out the Knight Ridge East HMA.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Denied again. Waiting on the antlerless results for last hope in the draws this year. Good thing there is OTC elk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wtf...

14 year old unsuccessful for youth buck antelope, unsuccessful for 2 different doe tags.
Me, unsuccessful with a boat load of preference points for buck antelope., unsuccessful for doe tags.

Wife: Drew both buck AND doe antelope tags :shock:


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: If people dont want to wait on emails you can just go here:

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/DrawResults/frmSearch.aspx

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> Not sure why this isn't in the "Hunting Outside Utah" forum, BUT we're less than 10 minutes away!


Why should it be in the hunting outside utah forum? The description of THIS forum is:

_Big game hunting in Utah* and elsewhere* - ask questions, share advice, *general discussions*_

Still bugs me when mods move big game posts out of this forum. They should change the description if they don't like it.

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Goofy, you get your tag?
> 
> I drew 2 doe antelope tags. Area 100 Type 7.


Nope,
got the UNSUCCESFUL.......

Headed out to Fishlake/boulder right now......Glad we've got those tags.:!:


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> That was my backup. Check out the Knight Ridge East HMA.


Thanks for the heads up willfish4food, I will for sure check it out!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Why should it be in the hunting outside utah forum? The description of THIS forum is:
> 
> _Big game hunting in Utah* and elsewhere* - ask questions, share advice, *general discussions*_
> 
> ...


HAHA. I didn't realize my in-passing comment would be such a hot button topic. But thanks for clearing it up for me. Also of note, the other Wyoming draw thread that IS in the "Hunting Outside Utah" forum doesn't have any responses... So, I guess that also answers my somewhat rhetorical in no way meant to be taken seriously question.

Edit: I think I'll go post on the other thread too so brisket doesn't feel bad...


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I got tired of always being one or two points behind so I went the "special draw" route and was successful for Unit 94 buck antelope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Why should it be in the hunting outside utah forum? The description of THIS forum is:
> 
> _Big game hunting in Utah* and elsewhere* - ask questions, share advice, *general discussions*_
> 
> ...




.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


That's a goodun; I don't care who you are.

.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Unit 61 antelope for me.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

G deer tag for me.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yup...no Region G for a friend and I. We had 4 points going in combined. Wasn't a sure thing, but wasn't a stretch either.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> G deer tag for me.


It's a good year to have a G tag.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> It's a good year to have a G tag.
> 
> .


Or....G it's a good year to have a tag.------SS


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i drew a couple of type 7 antelope tags. just need to get life in order and make some time for a trip up there. i did decide to go with the onX chip to make things a little less complicated.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It's a good year to have a G tag.
> 
> .


Me and that SS guy are going to start trying to find a spot starting the weekend of the 4th.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

67 Type 1 Antelope tag! Nothing on the deer though


----------

